# taking a train in Portugal



## bluewind22 (Aug 4, 2012)

I plan on visiting Portugal and plan on using the train system as much as possible to get around. I was wondering if it would be better (and cheaper) to just fly into Lisboa and just book a ticket from one location to another, or would it make more sense to just do in on-line with eurorail and have it all planned out. I understand they have a plan where you can use the train a certain number of times withing a certain time frame. Any suggestions? Also, I am thinking of taking the trip in October because I have heard that is the mid-season and airline prices are fairly low but shops, etc., haven't closed for the winter. Does this sound about right?
Thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

This is the Portuguese Rail site in English CP Passengers :: CP :: (English Language version) yes they do a Rover type ticket, but you'll need to check if it suits you, it's the intercity, Alpha trains that really need pre-booking as no ticket no travel but off season unlikely to be a problem.
Intercity rail is superb but otherwise maybe not as extensive as you think, so also worthwhile considering coach network ---Rede Nacional de Expressos---

Shops closed you'll only find the more remote coastal beaches close down and those you wouldn't get to by train


----------

